# question about a used Kahr P380 that I just purchased



## ClayC (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello 
I just purchased a used Kahr P380 online from I believe the name was Hyatt Guns in North Carolina and I had it shipped to Leesburg Gun and Tackle in Alabama-
before purchasing the gun , I spoke with someone at the gun dealer who sold me the gun and he said the gun was in like new condition, and also he said they shot it a few times and worked perfect. I paid 450 dollars and cost 20 dollars for shipping and then my local gun and tackle shop charged 35 dollars for the paperwork involved. I hope I didnt over pay. It came with 2 magazines, case, trigger lock , owners manuel, and it is silver/black color not the all black models which are better looking to me anyway. 
Ihave had it a few days and havent been able to shoot it yet as its dark when I get off work. 
Anyway- should I call Kahr or hop online and register this gun? Since it is used I am not sure . I bought a new M and P 9c and did that but not sure about a used gun. Also, will the warrenty still cover this gun, is there a site where I can enter the serial niumbers and it can tell me how old this gun is? 
It seems like a very well made gun, and I have read lot of good things about it. Cant wait to shoot it. Oh: when I pull the rack back, it locks in place. I dont have to push up on the slide lock. That is a nice feature, is it suppose to do that or is that a flaw?
The gun is actually for wife as she just got her concealed carry permit. I am jealous. 
One other thing I have found is .380 ammo is expensive
Thanks in advance
I am still a novice, but still learning (and enjoying)


----------



## golfer2b2000 (Feb 11, 2013)

The paperwork that the dealer did where you picked up the firearm is a registration form. You answered a bunch of questions, and the fee he charged should be for the registration of the firearm


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

golfer2b2000 said:


> The paperwork that the dealer did where you picked up the firearm is a registration form. You answered a bunch of questions, and the fee he charged should be for the registration of the firearm


Very few states have registration. The fee the OP payer was for the transfer of the gun, basicly the FFLs time and services.

The 4473 is not a registration form.

http://apps.opencarry.org/images/registermap.png

The registration with Kahr the op is referring to is warranty registration.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

golfer2b2000 said:


> The paperwork that the dealer did where you picked up the firearm is a registration form. You answered a bunch of questions, and the fee he charged should be for the registration of the firearm


The 4473 form is not a registration form. The only registration would be if the state requires this and I don't think Alabama does.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

ClayC said:


> Hello
> I just purchased a used Kahr P380 online from I believe the name was Hyatt Guns in North Carolina and I had it shipped to Leesburg Gun and Tackle in Alabama-
> before purchasing the gun , I spoke with someone at the gun dealer who sold me the gun and he said the gun was in like new condition, and also he said they shot it a few times and worked perfect. I paid 450 dollars and cost 20 dollars for shipping and then my local gun and tackle shop charged 35 dollars for the paperwork involved. I hope I didnt over pay. It came with 2 magazines, case, trigger lock , owners manuel, and it is silver/black color not the all black models which are better looking to me anyway.
> Ihave had it a few days and havent been able to shoot it yet as its dark when I get off work.
> ...


Kahr pistols are an anomaly. Most are fine but sometimes you can get one that has problems. This happens more than I have ever seen with any other major brand. I have owned eleven Kahrs and still own five. Out of the six I have traded or sold, four had problems of one kind or another. Three of those four were the polymer framed guns. In more recent years, they have cleaned up things so getting a good one is more common. With that said, their 380 version seems to have been a success so far.

*"Anyway- should I call Kahr or hop online and register this gun? Since it is used I am not sure . I bought a new M and P 9c and did that but not sure about a used gun. Also, will the warrenty still cover this gun, is there a site where I can enter the serial niumbers and it can tell me how old this gun is? "*

You can give them a call and ask if their warranty transfers, but this information should be in the papers you received with the gun. I expect you're fine with this.

*"Oh: when I pull the rack back, it locks in place. I dont have to push up on the slide lock. That is a nice feature, is it suppose to do that or is that a flaw?"*

It's suppose to do this if an empty magazine is inserted in the magazine well. If there is no magazine in the gun, this should not happen and would be a flaw. If it does, check to make sure the slide lock spring is in place and working. You can do this by removing the slide and just pushing up on the slide lock. You should feel some spring resistance.

If all is well with your new gun, then you should be fine to carry it. I would strongly suggest running at least 200 rounds through it to make sure it functions properly and is reliable. I say 200 because Kahr recommends this number be fired through their guns before considering them to be reliable for carry work.


----------

